# What Do Ennagram Types Look Like?



## ozu (Apr 28, 2011)

*Super Totally Accurate Sketches: What Do Ennagram Types Look Like?*

These drawings. Let's discuss these drawings.

Ones:






























Twos:






























Threes:






























Fours:






























Fives:


----------



## ozu (Apr 28, 2011)

Sixes:






























Sevens:






























Eights:






























Nines:






























Source: mindheart.org


----------



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

Some of these people are fucking creepy. Like they're out for blood.


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

TheWaffle said:


> Some of these people are fucking creepy. Like they're out for blood.


I wouldn't want to accept candy from this guy...


----------



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

susurration said:


> I wouldn't want to accept candy from this guy...


 I'm unsure of your meaning. That gentleman right there looks like an upstanding member of the community. Poohpooh on you for not seeing that, susurration.


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

TheWaffle said:


> I'm unsure of your meaning. That gentleman right there looks like an upstanding member of the community. Poohpooh on you for not seeing that, susurration.


Shame on me thinking you shouldn't hitch hike with a guy who looks like this:









Next time I come across a psychotic looking type 7 clown, I will enthusiastically take their offers of candy and mysterious van rides. Thank you of wise waffle one! *bows at your feet*


----------



## dfoster (Mar 8, 2010)

ozu said:


> These drawings. Let's discuss these drawings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why she has a black eye? 




> Threes:


this one looks like an 8

Btw, I disagree with your drawings of 8, they look like losers 

Good stuff though.


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

She has a black eye because....



















The 3 punched her


----------



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

susurration said:


> Shame on me thinking you shouldn't hitch hike with a guy who looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You're quite welcome. 



dfoster said:


> why she has a black eye?


It's a little known fact that the original nickname for 2's was not the Helper, but the Hustler.


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

TheWaffle said:


> You're quite welcome.
> 
> 
> It's a little known fact that the original nickname for 2's was not the Helper, but the Hustler.












The lengths I go to when i'm procrastinating... what a bodgy job...


----------



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

susurration said:


> The lengths I go to when i'm procrastinating... what a bodgy job...


 Fantastic. This will fit well with my soon-to-be erected shrine.


----------



## slotAtabB (Sep 11, 2010)

dis is me:










i m verie sexie


----------



## Cantarella (Sep 3, 2010)

susurration said:


> She has a black eye because....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO... oh god.


----------



## ozu (Apr 28, 2011)

susurration said:


> She has a black eye because....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol irl










this is my secret image of myself every day.


----------



## ozu (Apr 28, 2011)

no wait this is my other secret image of myself every day


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

awesome drawings! I don't know if they are really the types or not...because they are kind of outdated. Older people might look like that, but people in 2011 don't really look or dress like that...or do they?


----------



## Mulberries (Feb 17, 2011)

I don't think we can get a good sense of what each type looks like based on these drawings (did I even need to say that?!). If we had some which were front on and showed expressions without all those glasses and hats, we might be able to get a better idea. Out of those I think I look most like the younger woman under type 1, but I'm no type 1. The two guys in that category look terrible. Hehe the more I look at these the more hilarious they get. 

There were some socionics drawings floating around at some point. Those were a bit better.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

Requirement to be a type 9: have a penis


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

Lmfao tbh, this thread should be in the spam section. In all seriousness, I'm going to steal from myself:

4w3 or 3w4 probably SX/SO









3 SO in general. Maybe 3w4.









7w6?


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

vivacissimamente said:


> Requirement to be a type 9: have a penis


Not necessarily, the gender of this one is up for debate:


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

timeless said:


> Not necessarily, the gender of this one is up for debate:


I thought the exact same thing after I wrote that... lolol


----------

